# Belong here now.



## topsy

Guess I belong here now dh ended our marriage on mon I am heartbroken. 

Xxx


----------



## teal

I'm so sorry topsy :hugs:


----------



## george83

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

I'm so sorry, how are you now, I notice this is from a month ago?


----------



## topsy

Thank you hunny-Still Very bumpy things are hard between us. If I am honest I just want our family unit back. BUT I am TRYING to focus on DS. xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun I know it's so hard, but as you say if you focus on DS and each day things will just get that bit easier, and then one day everything will somehow all seem right and you'll not have noticed it happen.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so sorry Topsy :hugs:. I don't really know your story so whatever it is it is keeping you two from being together that you were so and are able to get back to the way you want.


----------



## Tropiclands

Sorry to hear this. Hopefully things are better for you soon!


----------

